# R35 Pics from Tokyo Auto Salon



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

at last, managed to sort out the pictures

these are some of the R35s from TOKYO AUTO 2010.

Anything you see on the pictures are available...feel free to pm:wavey:


Blitz R35 GT-R

sporting new wheels...



















new actuators available...












nismo sports package r35



























HKS KANSAI Stand














New LSD in development






















TK Car


































HASEMI


















































































Newera can now also offer these ....mmm carbon


kick plates (come in 3 pieces)











mirror covers











light surrounds











Bose cover


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That Nordring rear wing is very nice. Shame about the price...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> That Nordring rear wing is very nice. Shame about the price...


not that expensive really

shipping its under £100 from Japan

and the price of the item isnt that much


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

matty32 said:


> not that expensive really
> 
> shipping its under £100 from Japan
> 
> and the price of the item isnt that much


How much then? I thought the price was 865,000 Yen which is about £6000? That's a lot in my book!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

How much are the Hasemi mirror covers, kick plates and Bose surround??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il be posting up prices of some stuff over the next few days

we are also going to be offering something a little special with every r35 order


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt, does anyone make the bottom bit of the bose speaker surround where the drinks holder is?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Matty, your a very very bad man !! Go away and keep these pornographic pictures to yourself !!! 

I shall not buy 
I shall not buy 
I shall not buy 
I shall not buy


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Steve's right, stop now Matty!! Vade retro!!

Must resist:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot

Otherwise I'll come to Japan and make you stop! EXTERMINATE!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130695-got-r35-want-free-gtr-book.html#post1234350

best not look then


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

nice pictures but that lass look like lady sovereign or something lmfao!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well at least it's female LOL


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

But not the best looking female haha


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Can't disagree with that !!!! When in Japan, there were some very lovely looking girls, but then there are some err, not so good looking ones all over the place


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some really tasty ones though Steve ;-)


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

bet there are some tasty men too


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't know, don't look at men !!! Purely 100% hetrosexual here !!!


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Loving the subtle splitters on the Hasemi car. Looks fantastic!


----------

